# Was bedeutet diese Script



## hajo357 (22. Aug 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin ganz neu hier und mit JavaScript noch sehr unerfahren.
Was bedeutet/bewirkt folgendes Script:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) { //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
MM_reloadPage(true);
// -->
```
Im Voraus Vielen Dank für eure Mühe
hajo


----------



## DesertFox (22. Aug 2004)

Dies ist ein Java Forum und nicht ein Java-Script Forum. Frage am besten in einem richtigen Java-Script Forum nach, denn hier laufen nicht so viele leute rum die dies auch beherrschen, oder frage in der Java-Script Area nach, die extra für verirrte gemacht wurde. Verschiebts mal nach dorthin, liebe Mods, und vllt bekommst du ja dort auch eine antwort.


----------



## Surma (22. Aug 2004)

Doch, min. ein JavaScript-Bekloppter laeuft hier rum *g*

Eigentlich ist der Script simpel:
Erstmal wird unterschieden, ob hier ein Netscape oder ein IE am werk ist.
Dann wird Browserspeszifisch geschaut, wenndie groesse des Fensters veraendert wurde/wird.
Wenn dies passiert, wird die seite neu geladen.

PS: Es teht direkt neben der FUnktion als kommentar was die Funktion macht  :### 

MfG
Crock


----------



## hajo357 (22. Aug 2004)

Hallo Crock,

na das war doch schon was. Das mit der unpassenden Plazierung tut mir leid.
Vielen Dank Crock. Du hast mir schon weiter geholfen.

Ich hoffe, ich muß das Forum jetzt nicht mehr mit unqualifizirten Fragen belästigen ;-)

Tschüß
hajo357


----------

